# Baltimore Subs needed



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello all, anyone interested in doing snow removal in the Reisterstown, Timonium/Lutherville, Owingsmills, or Mt. Washington areas please contact us! We are a young and moderately growing Baltimore based landscaping company with lots of opportunity!! Send a PM or email [email protected]. Thanks again!

Rich


----------



## dbcmjp (Jan 7, 2006)

Timonium/Lutherville could work, let me know details.

Thanks,

Mike 
410-215-9135


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

mike;

I haved a couple people looking over the props up their now. Will let know whats left in a day or two.


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll call you tomorrow Mike, and thanks.


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

Go back to your own thread! :realmad:

  



PerfiCut L&L said:


> mike;
> 
> I haved a couple people looking over the props up their now. Will let know whats left in a day or two.


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

To the top!


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## guntruck (Aug 29, 2000)

Still needed 1-2 trucks again Reisterstown, Timonium, Owings Mills. Please email

[email protected]

Thanks


----------

